# New Computer Hard Drive for Tivo



## jaileraj (Nov 29, 2004)

I installed a new Maxtor 160Gb hard drive. I start the computer and go to My Computer and it is not listed. I go to add hardware and go through the wizzard and it says that the device is working ok. Under Device Managers, I check it out and it says not initialized. Any ideas. The computer does not see it under My Computer..thx
I have no jumpers on it as it says to make it a slave


----------



## hitech_rednek (Apr 30, 2005)

First you need to specify what operating system you're using...I'll take a guess and say Windows XP. If I'm right, you need to right-click on "My Computer", select "Manage" then go to "Disk Management". There you should see your old drive as "Disk 0" and new drive as "Disk 1" (assuming you don't have any others in there), and the CD/DVD drives if any further down. This is directly from the Help document for Disk Management:



> Right-click an unallocated region of a basic disk, and then click New Partition, or right-click free space in an extended partition, and then click New Logical Drive.
> 
> In the New Partition Wizard, click Next, click Primary partition, Extended partition, or Logical drive, and then follow the instructions on your screen.
> 
> ...


Just make sure you're only doing this to the new drive and you should be ok. After you create the partition, you'll have to format it also. Right-click on it, select "Format" and select the filesystem type. Unless you're dual-booting Windows 98 or something, use NTFS and the default allocation size. This may take a little while to complete (maybe 10-15 minutes or more). Good luck.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

What does this question have to do with Tivo? Are you trying to format that drive to use in a Tivo, or just with your PC?


----------



## hitech_rednek (Apr 30, 2005)

litzdog911 said:


> What does this question have to do with Tivo? Are you trying to format that drive to use in a Tivo, or just with your PC?


I was curious about that also. I assumed it was for storing recordings downloaded to the PC. If this drive is supposed to go *into* the TiVo, jaileraj, you are a bit off track. There are instructions for doing TiVo drive adds/upgrades and I would follow them to the letter. Booting the drive up in a Windows PC is definitely not part of the process.


----------



## jmattos (Dec 22, 2003)

hitech_rednek said:


> I was curious about that also. I assumed it was for storing recordings downloaded to the PC. If this drive is supposed to go *into* the TiVo, jaileraj, you are a bit off track. There are instructions for doing TiVo drive adds/upgrades and I would follow them to the letter. Booting the drive up in a Windows PC is definitely not part of the process.


where are these instructions?


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

In the TiVo Upgrade Center forum.


----------



## jdlc11281 (Dec 21, 2005)

here's on quick question!... im having troulbe with my old tivo harddrive i took out I am placing it into my personal computer as a master drive(upgrading). I tired to formatt the harddrive with some western digital disk(50gb hddrv) but its hard to do so b/c it doesnt show up when the pc boots up. Am i suppose to do something else to unlock the harddrive or how do i get my computer to read the harddrive?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You need to do an fdisk on that drive. And, then a format.


----------



## caliman (Jan 9, 2006)

why my 250G TIVO harddrive show only 127G on my computer drive,any fix??


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

caliman said:


> why my 250G TIVO harddrive show only 127G on my computer drive,any fix??


Sounds like your PC doesn't have LBA48 support. There may be a BIOS upgrade for your PC to add that.


----------

